# Publishing timetable



## Lwaxy (Apr 17, 2014)

GMs on a German forum asked for a timetable, thinking that the AP is probably dead. Any idea when adventure 3 would be out?


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 24, 2014)

We have the manuscript for #3; we're waiting for art to come in. So a monthish, I would guess, depending on how fast the artist works.  [MENTION=16866]Malcolm Northwinter[/MENTION] is the line developer, so he'd know more precisely.


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 24, 2014)

Great, that helps


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 25, 2014)

And there are also questions if this AP might be converted to WOIN as it seems to fit better with the topic tan PF.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, it probably will be in due course.


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 25, 2014)

YAY


----------

